
FoodieBytes Helps You Fill Your Cravings - terpua
http://mashable.com/2007/12/03/foodiebytes/
======
terpua
Too bad Halu Ramen is not on the list:
[http://foodiebytes.com/search.html?t=item&rad=20&srt...](http://foodiebytes.com/search.html?t=item&rad=20&srt=score&q=ramen&loc=San+Jose%2C+CA+95117)

